# Enabling Network Connections in Safe Mode



## BigWaveGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

I am attempting to remove malicious viruses from my Dell laptop (C600) that infected the computer AFTER my Norton 360 subscription expired. I am following instructions from the Norton website on removing the viruses, which all involve operating in *Safe Mode*, *Disabling System Restore* and running virus scans/removal using *tools downloaded from the Internet. *

My problem is i cannot access the Internet through my Wireless Connection on the laptop. Nothing shows in the "network connections" from the Control Panel (System).

Help! How do I access my wireless connectivity tools so i can get on the Internet safely? In Normal mode, NO operation can be executed on the computer - even when i've got wireless connectivity, i can NOT access any websites, probably because of the severe viral infections & worms.

System: MS Windows XP Pro Vers. 2002/Svc. Pack 3


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you connect using a wired connection? That should be easier to get working that the wireless, then we can diagnose that.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well with a wired connection active.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you want *Safe Mode with Networking* instead of Safe Mode.

Or you can download the tools on another computer and copy them over with USB flash drive or CD or other removable media.


----------



## BigWaveGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

First, i plugged in an ethernet cord from another PC in the network we're not using which is active in the LAN, but note, we have never used a non-wired connection for this laptop in the office network.

1. Network Adaptors List:
Broadcam 570x Gigabit Integrated Controller
Direct Parallel
Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 200BG Network Connection
NetGear WG1117 108Mbps Wireless USB2.0 Adaptor
WAN Miniport (ATW)
" " (IP)
" " (LZTP)
" " (PPPOE)
" " (PPTP)
2. No - none had red X displayed. When i opened the Intel Pro Wireless, the error message displayed as "Status not available for this device when Windows running in Safe Mode."

3. NO

4. IPCONFIG message:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: The request is not supported.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unable to query host name.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

Note: i'm unlikely to have more time to troubleshoot this today, but will be "back on the job" Tues., Jan 19 and can take up again at that time. Thanks for all your helpful suggestions..i look forward to solving my problem w/out having to pay Norton tech support $100 over the phone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, try a system restore to before the problem occurred, this may solve it.

If that fails, try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## BigWaveGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks - i WAS able to install Norton in Safe Mode; BUT when returning to Normal Mode to operate Norton, i still cannot get connectivity..therefor i can't run Norton and really cleanup this computer. I did manage to download some of their special security products to "clean" the laptop while in safe mode (Intelligent Updater and another security program, which indicated there was one virus and it was safely removed) 

1) How do I implement a "systems restore" BEFORE the problem occured?; AND

2) IF that doesn't work; i plan to erase the hard drive and reinstall Windows XP and go from there. How do I erase the hard drive most effectively? Please send me the command prompt i should use...

Thanks most kindly for helping, i've spent too much time troubleshooting this problem, am ready to start over.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do I implement a "systems restore" BEFORE the problem occured?


Use the most recent restore point that was made BEFORE the problem started happening.



> How do I erase the hard drive most effectively?


Simply formating the drive (or partition) is sufficient. You cannot normally format the partition in which Windows is running, so just do whatever partitioning and formating you desire after booting to the XP installation CD.


----------

